# Waiting to conceive after a CT scan?!



## swissmiss2584 (Dec 29, 2007)

I had a CT scan back in March after having severe abdominal and pelvic pains. No one told me about the affects on my ovaries so I was wondering if any of you know how long I should wait to conceive.

Thanks!


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

I was looking up CT's & male fertility because dh has had at least 10 since April. The info I found for men was to wait at least 4 months after the last CT.

I'll go see if I can find anything for women...

Here's one:

Quote:

Studies in laboratory animals suggest that delaying conception for two to six months following irradiation decreases the possibility of an adverse outcome from preconception irradiation.
http://www.hps.org/publicinformation/ate/q1100.html


----------

